# 

## Redakcja

Pokrycie dachu z blachy na rąbek stojący to coraz modniejsze rozwiązanie.  W cyklu "Stan surowy bez błędów" jesteśmy na budowie modelowego domu w  Łodzi. Panele dachowe zostały przygotowane do konkretnego dachu. Montaż  jest bardzo łatwy - tu nie trzeba roboty blacharskiej! Rąbek stojący  jest miejscem, w którym łączą się na klik przygotowane wcześniej panele  blachy. 

*Zapraszamy do obejrzenia filmu:
**
CAŁY SERIAL* *"Stan surowy bez błędów" TUTAJ!*

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Tak się czasem zastanawiam czemu poza reklamą skądinąd dobrego produceta służą takie filmy? Skoro pada stwierdzenie, że tak łatwo się demontuje jak montuje to czemu nie pokazano demontażu tego pokrycia? Czemu nie pokazano jak zamontować okno połaciowe w już pokrytym dachu? Czemu nie pokazano jak wyprowadzić pokrycie w koszu? Jak wykonać przejście dachu lukarenki w połać? Do tego wybrano dość płaski dach, po którym można chodzić! Pewnie zaraz padnie pytanie skoro to takie proste to za co ci dekarze chcą tyle kasy?
A może warto pokazać jak wykonać np. taki dach? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## winiu1

Mnie rozwolniło jak pan promotor wyjaśniał poco jest listwa wentylacyjna kalenicy. A gdzie wlot, nie wspominając o blokowaniu skraplany. Podejrzewam że ten wątek był założony na potrzeby doszkolenia inżynierów Ruukki.

----------


## awieuro

Okap wykonany perfekcyjnie...czyli ma się rozumieć, że wszystkie dachy wykonywane przez firmy polecone przez rukki mają podobny standard?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## tomraider

Dach z tak kryty ma jednak swoją zaletę , da się szybko zdemontować przy kapitalnym remoncie.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Masz rację bo wówczas nie ma potrzeby odzyskać pełnowartościowego materiału. Filmik zawiera kilka nieprofesjonalnych stwierdzeń i tak jak szanowni przedmówcy stwierdzili nieprofesjonalne wykonanie okapu, nieprofesjonalnie wykonane krycie wstępne i montaż kontrłat. Natomiast bardzo cenna uwaga, która tam została wypowiedziana, że inwestor jako jedna ze stron uczestnicząca w realizacji procesu budowlanego odpowiada za to co dzieje się na jego placu budowy!  :yes: Jest to niezmirnie istotne i warto aby inwestorzy o tym nie zapominali. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## tomraider

Zauważyliście że inżynier ruukki i prowadzący z muratora wleżli na dach bez szelek i lin asekuracyjnych ? a już w następnej scenie prowadzący ,,strzela '' gadkę o bezpieczeństwie i straszy odpowiedzialnością za zatrudnionych  na budowie. Tak to jest jak scenariusz pisze się na kolanie jadąc na budowę o ile w ogóle jakiś był realizowany. Kamerzysta też z łapanki , prawie wszystkie ujęcia pod słońce. Na oskara przyjdzie jeszcze trochę popracować , no chyba że prowadzącego zastąpi  hojnie obdarzona przez naturę bezpruderyjna prowadząca  :wink:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Tak naprawdę to szelki i liny nie były potrzebne bo budynek był obstawiony rzusztowaniem. Kaski też nie były konieczne bo pracownicy nie przebywali w stefie zagrożenia tzn. nad nimi nikt nie pracował. Inżynie mógł tam wejść natomiast redaktor bez ważnych badań na wysokości nie powinien być wpuszczony. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Janek99

Co do okapu, to zasadniczo takie są zalecenia firmy do montażu. Ja czytając wypowiedzi Pana Andrzeja zdecydowałem się zmienić sposób montażu Ruukki Classic i zrobiłem tak aby skropliny z membrany wlatywały bezpośrednio do rynny. Ogólnie jednak, to faktycznie bardzo przyjemny system. Następnym razem zdecydowałbym się jednak na haki rynnowe doczołowe, a nie zginane, bo zdecydowanie łatwiej nimi "zarządzać"  :smile: 
Tutaj zdjęcie jak wygląda prawie skończony dach

----------


## coulignon

> A może warto pokazać jak wykonać np. taki dach? Pozdrawiam.


wyszedł by z tego serial a nie film... I to ze dwa sezony co najmniej...

----------


## Redakcja

Bardzo ciekawe uwagi. Czytamy. Dziękujemy. 

Kilka wyjaśnień:

- Filmowaliśmy dom modelowy przy centrum  handlowym - nie było możliwości kręcić zdjęć inaczej niż pod słońce. 
- Nie wszystko  można pokazać w ciągu jednego dnia na dachu dwuspadowym, bez koszy,  lukarn, itp.
- Redaktor nie miał szelek, bo... nie musiał mieć - siedział na  rusztowaniu a nie na dachu.
- Nie jest to film instruktażowy.

Będą kolejne filmy Muratora z różnymi szczegółami!

----------


## tomraider

> Filmowaliśmy dom modelowy przy centrum  handlowym - nie było możliwości kręcić zdjęć inaczej niż pod słońce.


Są techniki pozwalające doświetlić  osoby czy szczegóły zacienione. 





> Redaktor nie miał szelek, bo... nie musiał mieć - siedział na  rusztowaniu a nie na dachu.


W piątej minucie filmu redaktor ,stojacy jedna noga na rusztowaniu a drubą na dachu, mówi : ,,wdrapaliśmy się na samą kalenicę .......''  więc nie powinien sam wprowadzać w błąd , stojącego obok na kalenicy inżyniera rukki bez szelek i liny powinien jako inspektor bhp ukarać mandatem , wtedy film byłby wiarygodny  :wink: 
Ale dżwięk wyszedł , jak na te warunki , zadziwiająco dobrze. I redaktor sympatyczny się wydaje. Warto do zespołu dodać atrakcyjną redaktorkę , zwróci uwagę na inne niż techniczne aspekty budowlane , zada pytania których odpowiedzi mogą zainteresować kobiecą część inwestorów ,która często ma dużo jak nie więcej do powiedzenia niż ta męska :smile:  . pozdrawiam.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> Pokrycie dachu z blachy na rąbek stojący to coraz modniejsze rozwiązanie.  W cyklu "Stan surowy bez błędów" jesteśmy na budowie modelowego domu w  Łodzi. Panele dachowe zostały przygotowane do konkretnego dachu. Montaż  jest bardzo łatwy - tu nie trzeba roboty blacharskiej! Rąbek stojący  jest miejscem, w którym łączą się na klik przygotowane wcześniej panele  blachy.


Film reklamowy rządzi się swoimi prawami i nie musi przedstawiać prfesjonalnych rozwiązań. Nie powinien jednak wprowadzać w błąd ewentualnych potencjalnych nabywców tego bez wątpienia dobrego produktu. Jak może być cykl "Stan surowy bez błędów", w którym zamieszacza się film z błędami?
Jak można napisać: "...tu nie trzeba roboty blacharskiej!"? Nic bardziej błędnego. Skutki tej łatwizny widzimy dość często na Forum. A wystarczyło aby tem film przed zamieszczeniem obejrzał i ocenił doświadczony dekarz. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Redakcja

Na tak prostym dachu robót blacharskich praktycznie nie było. A skomplikowane dachy - to przed nami w serialu "Stan surowy bez błędów". 
Panie Andrzeju, chętnie skonsultujemy się i z Panem  przed kolejnym dachowym odcinkiem.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Roboty dekarskie to zawsze idywidualnie wykonany pas nadrynnowy.
Redakcji się nie odmawia. O ile mi tylko wiedza pozwoli chętnie pomogę.
Serdecznie pozdrawiam.

----------


## gombro

Krytyka tak krytykanctwo nie, jeszcze nikt nigdy wszystkim nie dogodził tyle w kwestii filmu dla mnie spoks

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

A byłbyś tak miły i napisał czy jest "krytykanctwo"? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## jarekpolak

jak można w ogóle taki film pokazywać? folia przy "okapie" (o ile można TO miejsce nazwać okapem) tragedia, a od kiedy dopuszczalnym jest łączenie WSZYSTKICH łat na jednej krokwi? teoria to nie wszystko...

----------


## JendrzejJawor

Ojjj w teorii po prostu wszytko może brzmieć ładnie, niestety tak nie jest w praktyce, bo trzeba się dostosować do sytuacji.

----------


## Wojtko55

No tak  :smile:  ale niestety nie zawsze wygląda to tak kolorowo i prosto jak jest ukazane. Jak mówi Wilhelm, który na pewno jest obeznany w tym bardziej od nas , więc nie ma co się wykłócać  :smile:

----------


## Mateo33

Na filmiku na prawdę ładnie pokazane jest ułożenie tej blachy na rąbel. Jednak właśnie nie było tu żadnych trudniejszych zadań, ale taki projekt mieli wykonać, no co zrobisz   :smile:

----------


## JendrzejJawor

To prawda, ale ja i tak im więcej czasu spędzam na tym forum tym bardziej podziwiam Pana Andrzeja, jako jeden z nielicznych jest bardzo konkretny, no i to poświęcenie, bo musi tu spędzać naprawdę dużo czasu.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Bardzo dziękuję za miłe słowa. Forum to dla mnie kopalnia wiedzy. Natomiast skoro moje uwagi mogą być dla kogoś przydatne to jest mi bardzo miło. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Wojtko55

To prawda ja również jestem pełen podziwu dla Pana Andzreja pisze zwięźle, ale za to zawsze trafia w samo sedno i wie jakiej informacji potrzebujemy. To tak dla dosłodzenia ^^   :big grin:

----------


## JendrzejJawor

Ciągle nie wiem ile czasu i sił trzeba włożyć w forum, żeby mieć 10 000 postów na koncie, przecież to jest niewykonalne dla zwykłego śmiertelnika  :big grin:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Jestem na Forum od ponad 9 lat. To średnio 3 wpisy dziennie. Tak sobie pisuję głównie nocą dla relaksu. Prowadzę własny wątek "Dach w dobrych rękach" w dziale "Ogłoszenia drobne". Mam w nim pod 500.000 odwiedzin. Zapraszam. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Wojtko55

Na pewno zajrzę nawet za chwilę. Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## Gordon_Freeman

I tutaj powinni trafiać nowicjusze "rąbka" albo blachy "na click" jak widze ekipy po tylu latach tzw systemowego montarzu, blacho-wkrety nad oknami bądź w pasach nadrynnowych...i tak sobie mysle w jakiej niewiedzy ludzie zyja. Przyrządy które są niezbędne do tego rodzaju blachy są banalne... Cegi dekarskie, nożyce prawe lewe do blachy wkretarka z tzw bitem i tzw gietarka własnej roboty nie odwalajcie abowie fajansu, a kosze okna kwestia wyobraźni  :big grin:  ten system nie wymaga niczego poza głową xP

----------


## Weron31

To i sporo można zaoszczędzić na narzędzia, tylko jak się nie ma dużego doświadczenia to łatwo można ulec "modzie"

----------


## Dmochov

Moim zdaniem bardzo łatwo można go zdemontować, jeśli zajdzie taka konieczność.

----------


## kachattt

ciekawy filmik na pewno sie przyda

----------


## Redakcja

Kolejny film - znów blacha na rąbek stojący w roli głównej. Zapraszamy  :smile:

----------

